# Hip Dysplasia In Newfoundland



## delilah (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi, I have a 9-month old 125# Newfie who has been limping on her front right leg. I took her to the vet and he said it may be dysplasia and put her on a medication called Metacam for 2 weeks. He said to bring her back at that time for a $500 xray  and then I don't know what; surgery? I could never afford surgery. Have any Newfie owners had this problem and, if so, how did you deal with it without surgery? I have been reading about otc tablets and bought something called Glucosamine DS from NaturVet. Please help me with any information you have; thanks so much.


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

A $500 X-ray??? Holy crap! That seems a little over the top. All I can think of is that that might include anesthesia and a full range of x-rays including both front legs and rear legs and hips. 

You might call around and get price quotes, or ask your vet for just an x-ray of the one leg while the dog is awake (which is usually how it is done if the dog is good) and see how much that would be.

Big dogs can have a condition called Panosteitits which is a bone problem that is painful, but they usaully grow out of it. Usually just antiinflammatory/pain medication is what is prescribed (like what you got). Your vet may think that is what this is. X-rays would rule out other problems though. 

If they do take x-rays, make sure they get the whole leg including the shoulder.

I'm not sure if Glucosamine/chondroitin helps young animals, hopefully someone who knows will be along soon, but check with your vet on that since the dog is stiill growing.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Dogged said:


> A $500 X-ray??? Holy crap!


I agree. That is ridiculous! Find a new vet! PJ isn't 2 yet, but after he turns two I have already inquired at my vet how much it will cost to have his hips/elbows x-rayed. It is only going to cost me $300 Canadian to have both x-rays done OFA and that inculdes the fee to the OFA to view.

I'd be skeptical of your vet. It sounds to me like he/she is just trying to earn a few extra bucks. Go to anohter vet and get a second opinion, and someone who isn't overcharging for services. There is no reason x-rays should cost that much. The limping may have nothing to do with hip dysplasia, but if it is still a possibility after you see another vet, then do it. I most certainly wouldn't be paying that much for hip x-rays!

Your dog is only 9 months old, and that's quite young for hip dysplasia to show up. Did you get your dog from a reputable breeder? If so, they would have warantees for hips. They would also have had the parents OFA certified.
If you didn't get from a reputable breeder, then of course, the cost is yours, but $500 is really steep!


----------



## skunkstripe (Oct 28, 2006)

delilah first off I agree with the others, $500 is way too much. Unless there is something else going on like sedation, blood test etc this is a rip-off.

But what I really want to say is that glucosamine is not going to help a lot against HD. HD is a serious condition of the skeleton. Basically there is something wrong with the bones right at the joint
http://clubs.akc.org//fcra/healthmanual/chd.html
What glucosamine helps with is the lubricating fluid at the joint. It is the same stuff you can buy for humans in "Osteo-biflex". It will help some, but depending on how sever the condition is, surgery may be the only option.

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=2&cat=1569&articleid=444

Best of luck to you and your doggy.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

first, if she's limping in the right front how could that be HD....second, $500 for an xray is outrageous...i paid $110 to have my dogs hips and elbows CERTIFIED (that's xrayed, and sent for certs on both)......as for the Gluco, if she has HD or ED, put her on Gluco/Chond. Sulf./MSM combo....this kept my 2 older BC's in relatively good shape for yrs....it's not a cure (outside of surgery there is no "cure") but it helps lubricate the joints so they can move more easily.....depending on how bad it is and what you have done the cost for surgery can be from $1000-5000 a hip.....i would get xrays ASAP (and find a different vet that isn't going to charge you an arm and a leg) and that way you will know what needs to be done....at 9 mo i believe a TPO (total pelvic osteotomy, i believe) can be done and she should be fairly well off....however, this is the most expensive of the surgeries and has to be done while they are still growing....


good luck w/ her.....have you contacted the breeder to let them know?


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

> Your dog is only 9 months old, and that's quite young for hip dysplasia to show up. Did you get your dog from a reputable breeder? If so, they would have warantees for hips. They would also have had the parents OFA certified.
> If you didn't get from a reputable breeder, then of course, the cost is yours, but $500 is really steep!


Britishbandit, this is not necessarily so.....i knew when my boy was 4 mo that he had HD and he isn't even severe......and if it is on the severe side, it can/will show up as early as this.....especially in a large breed like the Newfie....


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Yup, I missed that one, somehow didn't read that it was the front let.

And yes, I know HD can show up young, but it isn't as common as in older dogs. That's why I asked if the dog was from a reputable breeder, cause I've yet to see HD in a dog that young when there has been OFA done down the lines.


----------



## delilah (Dec 15, 2006)

*Hip Dysplasia In Newfie*

Hello, thanks for responding. Delilah's mother is OFS certified but not her father. When I bought her, supposedly from a breeder of champions in Wisconsin, she had 2 brothers and 5 sisters. I asked the breeder for e-mails of her siblings so we could compare how our puppies were doing; he gave me one in Georgia. Delilalh's sister Saylor is only 91# and, at 8 months, has already had surgery on both her back hips for severe dysplasia. The vet, by hand-examining her, said the problem was in her shoulder. I will call around about prices of x-rays; this was one x-ray just for her front right shoulder. Thanks for your help, Laura. Happy Holidays


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow. I hope that breeder feels like crap for producing God knows how many puppies that have to live in pain and go through painful surgeries and some even maybe have to be euthanized because she didn't give a crap about making sure both parents had good hips in a breed known for that problem. 

I doubt it though. She got her money, she's happy. I bet all the people that decided to buy one of her pups thought she was a "reputable breeder". I bet she herself thinks she is a "reputable breeder". Just ask her, she'll tell you she is.


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

Well, I hate to say it but your breeder was not reputable.
That sucks for your poor dog.

Hip Dysplasia does not show up in the FRONT legs because they are not HIPS.

X-rays ARE expensive. Especially the larger the animal. They will probably use anesthesia, and do more than one x-ray.

Don't wait for this, it's a very serious thing.

Have surgery done ASAP and get the advice of a helpful, experienced Veterinarian.


----------

